# Ladle



## Twig Man (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a ladle I made from coconut and figured walnut

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

John- That is a very nice one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 24, 2014)

WOW !!! John your really doing a great job with the kitchen utensils. That is one of the nieces looking ladle's !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

